# Pregnant or not?



## Alex.W. (Jan 3, 2019)

Hey All, so a little back story.. I bought my toddler a pony this last July 2018 with the possibility of her being bred (they said she is). She is aged to be around 13, no idea if she’s been bred before or not. She was exposed from last winter (February) till the beginning of summer (June). Do y’all think she is just fat or pregnant? I find it unusual for a mare to be exposed for that amount of time and not be bred. We go to the vet tomorrow to get a blood test done since she is way to small to palpate. The first two pictures are from when I first got her and the ones afterwards where from tonight. I know you can trust the whole piece of tail and nail trick but that nail went in a circle so fast when I did it, it was crazy


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi Alex , 

Welcome to the forum , How did the blood test go ? 

Its a little hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## Alex.W. (Jan 16, 2019)

Had a slight delay in doing them, should have the results tomorrow.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi Alex, did you get the results from the blood test back? She's a beautiful mare .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2019)

How accurate is the blood test? Got a mare from a sale in October. Her tummy is pretty round. I am thinking if taking her for a blood test.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2019)

I have an appt on Wednesday to ultrasound her. I have zero experience with a pregnant mare, so am a little nervous to find out.


----------



## baybeka (Mar 11, 2019)

H Alex, I am excited to know if your mare is pregnant also, she is a cutie!
I order these blood test online and do them myself and it's quite easy and 100% accurate here at my place so far for the last 3years I used. It is called PregnaMare. They ship them from Australia.
https://www.kingstons.net.au/categories/PregnaMare/


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 13, 2019)

How did the ultrasound go Marsha ?


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 13, 2019)

I want to know, too! Hope Marsha let's us know soon!


Ryan Johnson said:


> How did the ultrasound go Marsha ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2019)

Local vet's equipnent was not adequate; it is for dogs. She did not have enough experience with miniatures. She thought at first she could palpate because her hands are small, but she couldn't. Vet said the ultra sound she has does not work on goats either, which surprised me. 
I am planning to take her to a horse clinic the end of the month. They will have equipment for large animals.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 14, 2019)

Dang! The suspense is killing me Marsha! 
She looks as if she was well behaved for the vet .


----------



## Alex.W. (May 2, 2019)

UPDATE-

Here we are May 2nd 2019. 

We have moved on to cow patties since last night. Not sure if due to the storms last night tho.. I went back and re watched tape from her stall last night. She layers down twice and for 1-2mins which is not normal because she normally lays down at least 4 times and will be down for 20-30mins. Swishing her tail 24/7 and there are no flies. No bag but edema infront of teets.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 2, 2019)

Sounds like she is progressing. Dont be worried about no Bag , some mare wont bag until the foal drops. 

How is the foal riding ? is she slab sided ?


----------



## Becmar (May 3, 2019)

Use the PH test it is accurate with in 24 hours.


----------



## madmax (May 3, 2019)

The edema in front of the bag is a big sign she is very close.


----------

